# My new donkey!



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

This is Sancho.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Cute!
Is he mini or standard?


----------



## pigpen065 (Nov 16, 2012)

Very cute!! I just love those donkey ears!!  We have two donkeys.....one is a standard size gelding with our calves, his name is Badonkadonk, and the other is a pregnant mini with our goats whose name is Biscuit....the baby will be Gravy!!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Cute! I love donkeys!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hes a handsome guy : )


----------



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

goat luver 101 said:


> Cute!
> Is he mini or standard?


Standard gelding.


----------



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

He snorts at me every time I come in the pasture though, does anyone know what this means?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute guy. Not sure but since he isn't used to you, he may be warning you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep..he is telling you back off lol..we brought home four jennies..all standoffish..our first ever donkey..I thought we were sure crazy...but now we can hug all of them lift their feet...brush them..you just need time to build trust..I found a great article to tame Donkeys..I will find it and post it here...just know...most donkeys will not charge you...so dont be afraid..: ) treats win them fast too..Ill find that post..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here it is. this lady is a hoot to read...and her lessons work...we have gottenfar with our ladies...one of our donkeis is a rescue...she is over 30 years old!! Yet we still tamed her..
http://calkinsart.net/donkeyinfo/vldonktrain1a.html


----------

